# BNS Stock Price today



## peterboro31 (May 11, 2010)

All banks are up today except BNS; after annoucing a dividend increase and exceeding analysts estimates: WHAT GIVES? Really weird!


----------



## BRS9 (Feb 22, 2011)

I hold some July calls and was anticipating a dollar+ jump today like it did last quarter, but I think what happened is the results - while being good, weren't great like some other banks.

It's also the first time it's reported earnings from their international wealth management. PLUS the stock did run-up quite a bit the last few days. 

Still very weird with record earnings announced.... It should see $60 again pretty soon IMO.


----------



## OptsyEagle (Nov 29, 2009)

It's the most expensive bank out of the 5. Is it warrante?. If the quarter was a blowout, yes, but it wasn't.

As for the dividend, it is still pretty much tied for the lowest yielding, so why would that have any impact?


----------



## Jungle (Feb 17, 2010)

NB raised
TD raised
Scotiastank raised

Who's next?


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

Jungle said:


> NB raised
> TD raised
> Scotiastank raised
> 
> Who's next?


BMO or CM.


----------



## Homerhomer (Oct 18, 2010)

Toronto.gal said:


> BMO or CM.


RY would be my guess, has much lower yield than BMO and CM, BMO needs some money for their US purchase and if my memory is correct their payout ratio is closer to 50%.


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

LOL, I have the most shares in that bank and forgot all about it. 

Banks don't always follow logic, but you may be right!


----------



## Square Root (Jan 30, 2010)

I think the market expected more than the offocial target earnings. CM, RY, TD all exceeded expectations by a lot so the expectations were raised(unofficially) for BNS. RY should be the next to raise their div. Payout ratios are key in this respect not yield. Payout is divs/adjusted cash earnings. Yield is function of market price which is outside the control of managements.


----------



## webber22 (Mar 6, 2011)

The yields on RY, TD, BNS are very low at around 3% or so. I'm not sure what all the excitement is about.


----------



## Jungle (Feb 17, 2010)

webber22 said:


> The yields on RY, TD, BNS are very low at around 3% or so. I'm not sure what all the excitement is about.


That's if you bought at current prices


----------



## stephenheath (Apr 3, 2009)

I saw a couple articles where they were concerned with the growth in costs so even though it's a record quarter the growth in things like salaries were trending in a way that made the analyst nervous about the future, maybe that's why they went down?


----------



## peterboro31 (May 11, 2010)

And down again today, along with TSX comp.. I have a funny feeling that a sharp correction is coming soon. But that is prime for anyone sitting on cash.


----------



## OptsyEagle (Nov 29, 2009)

Originally Posted by webber22 
The yields on RY, TD, BNS are very low at around 3% or so. I'm not sure what all the excitement is about. 




Jungle said:


> That's if you bought at current prices


It doesn't matter what prices you bought at, that is the current yield and that and the future is all that really matters.


----------



## peterboro31 (May 11, 2010)

Ignore I have a funny feeling that a sharp correction is coming soon. As stated as a thought yesterday.


----------



## the-royal-mail (Dec 11, 2009)

BNS is trading in mid $62 range which is down 2.88% from when I started tracking (and bought a bunch in my practice account) on Dec 1. In the same period the other big banks have all done very well by contrast. Anyone know why? BNS having trouble? Might be a good time to buy? Thoughts?


----------



## Synergy (Mar 18, 2013)

the-royal-mail said:


> BNS is trading in mid $62 range which is down 2.88% from when I started tracking (and bought a bunch in my practice account) on Dec 1. In the same period the other big banks have all done very well by contrast. Anyone know why? BNS having trouble? Might be a good time to buy? Thoughts?


Could it be secondary to their exposure to emerging markets? Currently my preferences are for TD, NA & RY.


----------



## leeder (Jan 28, 2012)

BNS is the most internationally exposed bank. It is also deemed to be the most exposed to the emerging markets. BNS is more likely to have dips if there are negative news from other countries. In general, BNS has operated fairly well. However, in the last couple quarters, BNS has demonstrated slower international growth than expected. That's why it has lagged other banks. Personally, I think BNS is trading at reasonable valuations and compares well to other banks. It has continued to raise its dividend every other quarter and will likely announce another dividend increase this week. Any dip is a good time to buy.


----------



## Justin1980 (Feb 23, 2013)

Nice little read out today: http://seekingalpha.com/article/207...nks-relative-to-growth-potential?source=yahoo


----------



## My Own Advisor (Sep 24, 2012)

Thanks Justin!


----------



## leeder (Jan 28, 2012)

Thanks for the link, Justin. Like I said couple posts earlier, it is 'deemed' to be the most exposed to the emerging markets. I guess I should've said it is exposed but to the "stable" emerging markets, like Brian Porter said. Yet, people keep selling out on BNS, as opposed to other banks, when some small random country's problems hit the news. I guess those sell-offs create opportunity.


----------



## Longwinston (Oct 20, 2013)

leeder said:


> Thanks for the link, Justin. Like I said couple posts earlier, it is 'deemed' to be the most exposed to the emerging markets. I guess I should've said it is exposed but to the "stable" emerging markets, like Brian Porter said. Yet, people keep selling out on BNS, as opposed to other banks, when some small random country's problems hit the news. I guess those sell-offs create opportunity.


Exactly. As soon as the market sentiment on emerging economies change, BNS stock price will get positive reinforcement.


----------



## fatcat (Nov 11, 2009)

all of the big 5 banks have achilles heels, exposure to capital markets, us banking, canadian housing, emerging markets and so on
if i didn't want to save the .55 mer i would just buy BMO ZEB and be done with trying to pick winners


----------



## Butters (Apr 20, 2012)

Does anyone here bank with BNS?

Royal bank matched a local credit unions mortgage rate for me. 
Royal calls me every 2 months and asks me to switch to paperless (they would save money) also they ask me what my financials goals are and how they can help offering me a 1.1% pitiful e savings account. 
They are sending me a free debit card which is linked to visa so you can purchase online.
Seems to me like royal is trying hard, and their stock price reflects that. 

Can anyone elaborate on BNS?

I agree that BNS is the best value for stock.


----------



## leeder (Jan 28, 2012)

fatcat said:


> all of the big 5 banks have achilles heels, exposure to capital markets, us banking, canadian housing, emerging markets and so on
> if i didn't want to save the .55 mer i would just buy BMO ZEB and be done with trying to pick winners


Yeah. What sort of interests me is the new BMO product that equal weights US banks 'non-hedged'. I probably won't buy it just because I have plenty of financial sector exposure already, but it's interesting for those who wants exposure to the cheaper US banks but don't want to actually buy individual US banks. The symbol is ZBK and has an estimated MER of 0.40%, for those interested.


----------



## fatcat (Nov 11, 2009)

leeder said:


> Yeah. What sort of interests me is the new BMO product that equal weights US banks 'non-hedged'. I probably won't buy it just because I have plenty of financial sector exposure already, but it's interesting for those who wants exposure to the cheaper US banks but don't want to actually buy individual US banks. The symbol is ZBK and has an estimated MER of 0.40%, for those interested.


right, that would be worth the mer ... i am happy with our banks and over the long haul think that they will correlate well enough and there is no currency risk .. but i am tempted by the us banks


----------



## Longwinston (Oct 20, 2013)

SheaButters said:


> Does anyone here bank with BNS?
> 
> Royal bank matched a local credit unions mortgage rate for me.
> Royal calls me every 2 months and asks me to switch to paperless (they would save money) also they ask me what my financials goals are and how they can help offering me a 1.1% pitiful e savings account.
> ...


I am a BNS customer and I get good service but that is because I have a fantastic personal banker tht I deal with. But I guess BNS is smart enough to employ her 

Anyways, BNS is my largest investment followed by TD. RY is my wife's third largest investment. I like those three for the long term for sure. Just doing the drip on them from here on out.


----------



## My Own Advisor (Sep 24, 2012)

I hear ya Longwinston, own the banks (all of them) and let them DRIP, DRIP, DRIP...


----------

